# Need help on Merckx (maybe?) id



## 2guard (May 15, 2006)

Need some help identifying a frame I purchased out of California. It is supposed to be a Merckx 62cm corsa in faema paint. The bb is cinelli with a cable guide brazed on, fork is marked columbus on the dropouts. rear dropouts are stamped brev campagnolo, rear brake bridge is stamped gipiemme on the lugs that meet the frame. There is no merckx stampings anywhere, and the only number is on the left rear dropout, 85097. the gentlemen I purchased it from assured me it was a late 80s or early 90s merckx and he knew the person that owned it, as I was hesitant when I received it. The decals that were originally on it were the eddy merckx bubble style, red/gold on the downtube, the rainbow/bike logo on the head tube and seat tube, championship rings on top and bottom of red on seat tube. there was residue where the frame material sticker (columbus probably) was, and also where the model was on each side of the top tube. frame is straight and nick free, so I had it repainted in the pearl and red that it had when I received it (it has brass brazing on the lugs). The value is not my main concern, I plan on building it to ride as a ss or 8 speed retro mod. I just hate to misrepresent this frame if it is not a merckx. If it is not I plan to retain the faema scheme and create some of my own decals (I own a graphic arts/ printing business). thanks for the help. PICS: http://www.putfile.com/2guard/images/18350


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Hmmm... not too sure about that being a Merckx Corsa. I have an early Corsa Extra from mid-late 80's. Lugs are different, fork crown on mine is sloping also but has the EM stamped into the slope. I thought that the Corsa's have a flat fork crown but I could be mistaken. Also the BB cable guides don't look like Merckx. Merckx frames have a serial number stamped on the BB of usually a letter and 4 digit number. Any chrome on the chain stays? Merckx usually stamped Eddy Merckx on the rear brake bridge also as I recall. Again, I could be wrong. 

There are others on this board who know more than I regarding Merckx frames but I would have to say with my limited knowledge that it isn't a Faema Merckx frame. Sorry. Who knows, maybe a De Rosa made for Merckx?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sounds doubtful to me. I've never seen a Merckx frame without his name or logo engraved in at least several spots -- the rear brake bridge, bottom bracket, fork crowns, sometimes the tops of seat stays. To be certain, send an email to gitabikes.com, the US importer for Merckx. They are pretty good about responding to messages and have answered several rather detailed questions I've sent them over the years. You also could email the Eddy Merckx website in Belgium, but they will probably just refer you to Gita.


----------

